# 1st Ever RDC Rad Relocation kit and its on a King Quad!!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

This is the first kit I have made and will be adding many other makes and models to the line, up but anyways, here it is. The red outline around all of the cut outs was done by the guy doing the testing on it, its his machine, his idea, it looks cool but it will not come on the kits as a standard, they will just be textured black powder coated.





































I have the 700 Grizzly kit ready to be tested and will be tearing the rad out of my 850 XP this weekend maybe, as well as a friends sportsman 800


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks sick!! Nice job!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Plan on making one for the brutes?


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

looks nice man:rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that is sick man. love the red around the outline of the cut out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks AWESOME! :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man that's a cool bracket! I need one for my Brute Force. What do you think?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh Yeah....I may need one for my KQ. that is nice.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I hope to get to all of the makes and models eventually.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

looks friggin awesome dude, saw it last night on yer forum and loved it. Already got my rad racked though :aargh4:. Good job as always man


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That is really nice looking!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

man I want one of them when you thank you will have it for the brute?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

^ same


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

rubber down that is sweeeet ..


----------

